

Show HN: BitHaven - a handy encryption web app - miccotech

I'd appreciate any feedback on my project:<p>http://bithaven.com<p>BitHaven lets you easily do symmetric encryption/decryption of text.  It's a intended as a convenient way to encrypt text you want to store on your computer, save in the cloud or send to someone else.
======
mike-cardwell
I entered the text "話筒", encrypted it, then decrypted the result. I was
expecting to see "話筒", I saw "tÌ".

~~~
miccotech
Thanks for the feedback. I'll look into supporting these character sets
better.

